# Are my plants okay?



## Oranda (Apr 19, 2011)

They seem to be getting worst. On the Narrow Leaf Chain Sword I am noticing that pieces are dieing off or getting brown patches that grow bigger. The Amazon Sword seems to be shrinking / shriveling. The Anubias nana looks weaker also. 

I am giving them 14 hours of light from a grow light. It's a 15W 6,500 K - Hagan Glo fluorescent.

I have Flouride as the substrate. 2 inches of it mixed with an inch of gravel. Should I be putting any chemicals in? Maybe I need CO2?

Narrow Leaf Chain Sword 1:



















Narrow Leaf Chain Sword 2:



















Amazon Sword 1:










Amazon Sword 2:










Micro Sword:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Your plant choice and lighting will not require a CO2 system. Although a bottle of liquid CO2 is always a good thing to have. 

I think what you are going to want to add is root tabs not liquid ferts. Liquid ferts are more for plants that get their nutrients from the water not submerged roots. Your light cycle is WAY to long. Cut it down to 8-10 hours per day. If these are freshly planted sometimes it will take a bit for them to establish their roots and start taking off.


----------



## ZeeZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Agreed. I have crypts as well, and they're suffering right now because I don't have root tabs, only Flourish Comprehensive. You can use both the liquid and root tabs together.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

In the last pic with the micro swords it sure looks like the anubias in the background has its rhyzome under the substrate. that will kill the plant.


----------



## Oranda (Apr 19, 2011)

My Anubias Nana:


----------



## Oranda (Apr 19, 2011)

I got Nutrafin Plant Gro: Iron Enriched liquid fertilizer. The guy at my LFS who hasn't steered me wrong yet told me to try this first. If my plants die he'd give me new ones than give me a deal on root tablets. He seemed pretty sure that with my set up that this would solve my problem. So going to give this a try.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had the same issue lately. Get something like this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nutrafin-Plant-Gro-Aquatic-Plant-Fertilizer-6-Sticks-/290617124010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aa2164aa#ht_500wt_922

The plants put their roots right through it and they'll spring back to life in no time! Plus they last for like a year


----------

